# Second time on the MES



## wil (Jun 29, 2008)

OK this is my first attempt to do the Q-view.

First two are my new MES and it's first use (pork Loin, brisket, beef roast, and 2 packages of ribs).

The other three are today's results 5 packages of ribs, Tri-Tip, Eye of Round, Bonless Rump Roast, and 11 links of German sausage.

Can't wait to dig in!


----------



## dirtman775 (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice lookin grub


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like a bunch of fine eating to me


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Mmmm Wil, you did a great job, looks awesome!


----------



## ronp (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice job, howw do you like your MES?


----------



## wil (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the positive feedback.

The German sausage is a local families recipe that one local butcher shop is authorized to produce, it is Walt Kamman Sausage.
I did have a problem with a couple of links that were not directly over the water pan, they were to dry to eat. Darn I hate to throw away food.

I love the MES so far. Except the clean up after wards. I started the smoker at 1040 and it was already 103 degrees outside. It was 113 degrees when we brought it all in at 1530. That is why I bought the MES, I don't like being out in this Yuma heat messing with a fire.  I don't mind messing with the fire in the winter when it is in the 70's. Once an hour to add the wood chips is no problem.


----------

